
Prosperity Comes from Eliminating Jobs, Not Saving Them - whack
https://outlookzen.com/2019/01/05/prosperity-comes-from-eliminating-jobs-not-saving-them/
======
sharemywin
The question is who's going to foot the bill for the 55 year old coal miner
that's job gets eliminated. Or the 55 year old Cobol programmer. or name your
favorite current programming paradigm in a few years. Most people are paid
basically enough to survive may be support a family. Also, a lot of people
don't want office jobs. And just about everyone advocating for "free markets"
don't want to invest in people, just assets.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The question is who's going to foot the bill for the 55 year old coal miner
> that's job gets eliminated

That, and your other questions, are the important questions that noise about
saving legacy jobs distracts from. And mostly it's just noise; the people
arguing against those who dare to talk about how to manage the transition with
fantasies about avoiding it altogether invariably fail to save the jobs, they
just prevent the creation of structures to assure that some of the gains from
the transition go to ease the effects on those displaced.

------
pmdulaney
This is my first time at outlookzen.com as far as I know.

My first impression: A rather incongruous (in my experience) juxtaposition of
conservative ideology with use of the word "zen".

~~~
whack
> _" But these are all problems that can be addressed by public policy.
> Unemployment benefits can cushion the short-term blow to the newly
> unemployed. A higher minimum-wage or earned-income-tax-credit can help those
> with lower paying jobs. And a more progressive tax system can prevent any
> rise in income inequality."_

That doesn't sound particularly "conservative" to me

